# compare the meerkat ..you just have to watch this



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://comparethemeerkat.com/my-movies


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Very, very good. What clever people :lol: :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

where is Frank??? --this is his favourite he musnt miss this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> where is Frank??? --this is his favourite he musnt miss this :lol: :lol: :lol:


Russell, too.

Gerald


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

or even this one

http://comparethemeerkat.com/specials

Alexander is running a pettion to get the word simples put into the dictionary so he can beat sergay ar scrabble

Do a search on face book .
found it 
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?t...6#/Comparethemeerkat?v=box_3&viewas=657255904


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont you think he looks like Frank :lol: :lol: :lol:

It is very well made they are so hairy and cute :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is a brilliant piece of computer genrated images - very convincing.

I am sure I have met someone who very closely resembles the star of the film .............

Dave


----------

